# Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?



## Kolja (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

arbeitet hier jemand mit Photoshop und hat evtl. schon Erfahrungen mit CS 3 gemacht?

Momentan habe ich die Version 6 und komme damit gut zurecht. Ich brauche es hauptsächlich für Collagen. Jetzt habe ich mir die Testversion CS3 (30 Tage) runtergeladen und probiere und probiere.

Mit der Version 6 kann ich kein Update kaufen und so würde die ganze Geschichte noch teurer werden. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich ein paar Meinungen dazu zusammenkämen und mir die Entscheidung evtl. erleichtern würden.

Hier ein paar der bisherigen Erfahrungen:
- Es haben sich einige Begriffe geändert, da musste ich mich schon umstellen (Gruppe --> Schnittmenge, Satz --> Gruppe).
- Ebenen werden andres verbunden und das Handling hat sich verändert, so dass ich mehr gucken muss, welche Ebene, denn jetzt eigentlich aktiv ist.
- Klasse ist die Smart-Filter-Funktion : Da ist es jederzeit möglich, die Filter für eine Ebene nachträglich zu verändern, abzuschwächen oder zu löschen. 
Gerade bei Beleuchtung etc. wunderbar. Man muss die Ebene jedoch vorher gut bearbeitet haben (z.B. Freistellung), denn dies ist mit angeschlossenem Smart-Filter nicht möglich. Dazu muss die Ebene erst gerendert werden.
-  Die Pinselform lässt sich gut direkt vor der Anwendung ändern
- Das neue Freistellwerkzeug ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber bei der dritten Möwe ging es schon ganz gut (s. Collagen-Beitrag hier im Forum)

So weit erst mal. Vielleicht begebe ich mich noch an eine weitere Möwe, um mehr zu erfahren. Schwierig und teuer wird es nur, wenn ich mich an die neue Version schon so gewöhnt habe, dass ich die alte nicht mehr mag.

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Joachim (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Nein, da kann ich leider nichts dazu sagen. Ich nutze PainShopPro in ner älteren Version - die neueren und CS2 / CS3 sind für meinen armen alten Compi schlicht zu viel.


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Servus Andrea

CS2 habe ich, nutze es aber nicht da es schlicht zu kompliziert (ich weiß, wenn man sich eingearbeitet hat, geht es, aber es ist mit so vielen Funktionen ausgestattet, die ich nicht nutze). FixFoto genügt meinen Ansprüchen voll und ganz und ist von der Bedienung her, einfach.

CS3 kenne ich nicht.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Kolja (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

schade. 

@Helmut
Du hast CS2  und nutzt es nicht? Noch "schader". Sonst könnte ich mal den Unterschied zwischen den beiden herausfinden. Ich bin ja sonst immer nur Autodidaktin, aber für Photoshop habe ich einen Kurs mit 40 Std. bei der SIHK gebucht, der mir nur die Grundzüge zum Weiterarbeiten gezeigt hat. Ich weiß, was Du meinst. (Denke ich). Ich habe mich auch in den Ebenen und Funktionen verlaufen.

Auf jeden Fall Danke für Eure Antworten. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand. wäre schön.

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## HolgerSL (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Hi Andrea,
was willst Du mit Photoshop anstellen? Photoshop ist absolute Profisoftware. Für den Otto-Normalverbraucher viel zu aufgeblasen. Und kostet auch nee Menge Euros. Mit Photo Impact (Ulead) oder Photo Paint (Corel) lassen sich auch schon sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Und die Software kostet nur 1/10 von Photoshop.


----------



## zaphod (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*



			
				HolgerSL schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Photo Impact (Ulead) oder Photo Paint (Corel) lassen sich auch schon sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Und die Software kostet nur 1/10 von Photoshop.


hehe, 
dafür kann sie aber auch nur 1/10 von Photoshop - oder besser gesagt 1/100oder noch weniger... 
Ich kenne die Corel-Produkte nur oberflächlich und zwangsläufig, die von Ulead gar nicht (Ulead kenne ich nur - wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre - bzgl. DVD-Authoring, und da sind deren Produkte schon, naja, "müllig"), jedenfalls kann man von solchen Herstellern - auch als Amateur - eben nur amateurhafte Produkte mit amateurhaften Arbeits-Ergebnissen erwarten. 



			
				HolgerSL schrieb:
			
		

> Photoshop ist absolute Profisoftware. Für den Otto-Normalverbraucher viel zu aufgeblasen.


Stimmt doch gar nicht. Ich arbeite zwar hauptsächlich in anderen Proggis, in Photoshop vermisse ich aber immer noch den Menübefehl "Mach ma Bild schön!" 

Zu den CS 1-3 "Versionsprüngen" - sind meiner Meinung nach fast alles Schönheitskorrekturen und allenfalls Fehlerbeseitigungen, die "Neuerungen" 
sind ja auf der Herstellerseite nachzulesen. 
Ich kenne Photoshop schon seit Version 4, und natürlich ist bis dato alles viel schöner, bunter, teilweise auch einfacher geworden, aber grundsätzlich ist alles beim Alten geblieben: nämlich dass man nur als Lithograf mit zig Jahren Erfahrung (der ich auch nicht bin) und einem guten Auge für Bildgestaltung alles aus einem (egal welchem) Bildbearbeitungsprogramm rausholen kann. 
Wenn das fehlt, hilft kein noch so neues Programm


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Schönen Abend

@ Andrea:
Wie du so schön sagst 40 Std. Kurs > möchte meine Freizeit nicht mit sowas vertun (sprich vor dem PC herumbasteln). Entschuldige den Ausdruck, aber was bei der Aufnahme nicht schon fast perfekt ist, kannst sowieso mit jeder Software nicht wieder gutmachen.

Ausgenommen natürlich Collagen, künstlerische Verfremdungen.

Diese CS-Versionen sind bestenfalls Semiprofi-Progs, denn wozu gibts denn dann PS nun.

@ Holger:
Den Preis würde ich einmal aussen vor lassen, PS hat seine Berechtigung (wie du ja auch richtig sagst, als Profi-SW).

@ Klaas:


> in Photoshop vermisse ich aber immer noch den Menübefehl "Mach ma Bild schön!"


Genau das soll dem Fotografen vorbehalten bleiben


> aber grundsätzlich ist alles beim Alten geblieben: nämlich dass man nur als Lithograf mit zig Jahren Erfahrung (der ich auch nicht bin) und einem guten Auge für Bildgestaltung alles aus einem (egal welchem) Bildbearbeitungsprogramm rausholen kann.


Die Bildgestaltung sollte aber schon bei der Aufnahme passieren, wenns dort nicht paßt kannst machen was du willst, es wird nichts, ohne das du Verluste bei der Auflösung (Beschneiden der Fotos) hast.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## zaphod (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Hallo Helmut, 



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> [...] aber was bei der Aufnahme nicht schon fast perfekt ist, kannst sowieso mit jeder Software nicht wieder gutmachen.
> [...]


Das stimmt zwar teilweise, aber nicht ganz. Natürlich ist ein perfektes Foto beste Voraussetzung, aber aus guten Fotos kann man mit Nachbearbeitung 
bessere und fast perfekte machen.



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Diese CS-Versionen sind bestenfalls Semiprofi-Progs, denn wozu gibts denn dann PS nun.


hmmm? verstehe ich nicht so ganz, CS X (Creative Suite 1,2,3) ist eine Programmversion von Photoshop (PS?) - und ich wüsste nichts professionelleres als Photoshop...



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Die Bildgestaltung sollte aber schon bei der Aufnahme passieren, wenns dort nicht paßt kannst machen was du willst, es wird nichts, ohne das du Verluste bei der Auflösung (Beschneiden der Fotos) hast.


Schon mal versucht, z.B. einen Airbus in ner Mineralwasserflasche zu fotografieren?  Da kann leider nicht alles bei der Aufnahme passieren und wird halt in Photoshop - oft sehr gut, aber auch oft bescheiden - passend gemacht. (glaubs mir, zufällig komm ich aus der Werbebanche)


----------



## HolgerSL (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Hi Klaas,
ok, dann haben die ganzen Software-Tester eben keine Ahnung....


----------



## zaphod (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*



			
				HolgerSL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Klaas,
> ok, dann haben die ganzen Software-Tester eben keine Ahnung....



hmmm,
versteh ich nicht. 
Hab ich was gegen die Tester gesagt, und wer sind die Tester?


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Morgen Klaas



> Das stimmt zwar teilweise, aber nicht ganz. Natürlich ist ein perfektes Foto beste Voraussetzung, aber aus guten Fotos kann man mit Nachbearbeitung
> bessere und fast perfekte machen.


 Da hast recht, aber dazu brauch ich nicht unbedingt PS-CS-x.




> Schon mal versucht, z.B. einen Airbus in ner Mineralwasserflasche zu fotografieren?  Da kann leider nicht alles bei der Aufnahme passieren und wird halt in Photoshop - oft sehr gut, aber auch oft bescheiden - passend gemacht. (glaubs mir, zufällig komm ich aus der Werbebanche)


Hab ja geschtieben:


> Ausgenommen natürlich Collagen, künstlerische Verfremdungen.



Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## HolgerSL (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Hi Klaas,
die von mir genannte Software hat bei diversen Tests immer sehr gut abgeschnitten. 
Ich sag auch nichts gegen Photo Shop.  Ist nee super Software, aber für die meisten Anwender überzogen. Ich meine damit nicht die Berufsfotografen.
Viele kaufen sich auch nee Spiegelreflexkamera, stellen alles auf Automatik und machen anschließend nur 9x13-Aufnahmen. Ist genau so ein Käse.


----------



## Kolja (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Hallo an alle,

danke für Eure Antworten.

Wie gesagt, brauche ich PS hauptsächlich für Collagen und - wer hat das so schön geschrieben - "künstlerische Verfremdungen". Da ich jetzt schon lange mit PS 6 arbeite und mich gut drauf eingearbeitet habe, werde ich bei PS bleiben. 

Die Frage bleibt nur weiterhin offen: "Lohnt sich der Update?" Zwischen meiner Version und der neuesten liegen immerhin drei.

@Klaas
Mit welcher würdest Du denn arbeiten, wenn überhaupt?

Jetzt geht es aber in den Garten. 

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## zaphod (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaas
> Mit welcher würdest Du denn arbeiten, wenn überhaupt?



also auf meiner Dose hab ich CS1, aufm Mac CS2 - und mir ist bisher ehrlich gesagt kein Unterschied zwischen den beiden aufgefallen... aber ich arbeite damit ja auch nur höchstens "semiprofessionel"...


----------



## d65 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*



			
				HolgerSL schrieb:
			
		

> Photoshop ist absolute Profisoftware. Für den Otto-Normalverbraucher viel zu aufgeblasen. Und kostet auch nee Menge Euros. Mit Photo Impact (Ulead) oder Photo Paint (Corel) lassen sich auch schon sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Und die Software kostet nur 1/10 von Photoshop.



Da wäre dann noch Gimp zu erwähnen, eine Open Source Software die eine ganze Menge kann und gar nix kostet. Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis also unschlagbar  

Das es leicht zu bedienen wäre hab' ich nicht gesagt, aber einen Versuch ist es allemal wert. 

Der entsprechende Wikipedia-Artikel gibt einen ersten Überblick und listet Versionen und Downloadquellen.

Steffen


----------



## Conny (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Hallo,
nun muß ich auch mal dazu meine Meinung kundtun. 
Ich habe Photoshop bis 5 mitgemacht. Ich hatte ein berufliches Interesse daran und habe es mir selber beigebracht. Nun da ich es nur noch privat für Hobbybilder brauche, bin ich auf Photoshop elements 5 umgestiegen. Ich finde alle meine digitalen Bilder wieder :beeten: und habe eine Grundausstattung, mit der frau den Hausgebrauch abdecken kann und  es ist finanziell überschaubar.


----------



## Wilm (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin der "Neue".

Ich arbeite berufliche mit beiden Versionen. CS2 und CS3. Einen wirklichen Quantensprung gab es zwischen diesen beiden Versionen wirklich nicht. 
Das DRI-Applet funktioniert jetzt besser, reicht aber qualitativ immer noch nicht an Software im 50 Euiro-Bereich heran.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge sogar die Version CS2, vielleicht auch deswegen, weil ich dort alle meine Programmzusätze so habe, wie ich möchte. 

Die Bridge-Applikation ist recht nett, jedoch ohne die ganzen Tags auch zu mühsam. 

Ich hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben ...

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Kolja (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Photoshop CS3?*

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten.

Ich bin mit der Testversion CS 3 sehr zufrieden. Der Unterschied zu 6.0 ist schon groß.

Mal sehen. Heute war ich die ganze Zeit auf der "Jagd" nach Updateversionen. Immer wenn ich etwas gefunden und nach dem Liefertermin nachgefragt hatte, war der Artikel ausverkauft. Jetzt habe ich noch zwei offene Möglichkeiten. Dann gebe ich glaube ich auf. Lieferzeiten, Preise, AGBs sonstige Bedingungen. Mir schwirrt der Kopf.

Es gibt im Moment bei Adobe die Möglichkeit "grace period". d.h. kauft man eine Vorgängerversion oder ein Update der Vorgängerversion, so erhält man von Adobe CS3 dazu. Dies alles aber nur bis zum 24.07. Dies habe ich aber auch erst nach ca. 1200 Klicks und 2 Anrufen bei Adobe herausgefunden.

Gruß
Andrea


----------

